# Mit Farbe ausfüllen?



## MistermisteR (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe da ein kleines/grosses Problem. Habe Photoshop 7.

Wenn ich z.B. einen stinknormalen Kreis mache und dann mit dem Ausfüllwerkzeut den Kreis ausfüllen will mit schwarz oder so dann sind das ganz helle Farben. Wenn ich schwarz nehme dann ist das ein ganz ein helles grau. Vielleicht hab ich da was verstellt. Nur ich finde nicht was.

Wisst ihr vielleicht was ich da einstellen muss?

Habe ein Bild dazugefügt. Habe einen Kreis gemacht und den dann mit "SCHWARZ" gefüllt. Man sehe --> hell grau .. bei blau wäre es hellblau


----------



## Leugim (7. Dezember 2003)

Wie hast du denn den Kreis gemacht
hast du die "Runde Auswahl" oder das "Elipse werkzeug" benutzt?
Ansonsten schau dir mal den zeichen modus an.... der sollte auf normal stehen.
als nächste Möglichkeit noch die Deckkraft anschauen...(sollte auf 100% sein)


----------



## MistermisteR (7. Dezember 2003)

ah danke .. das stand auf 12% *gg*

naja fange gerade zum herum experimentieren an .. probier da alles aus *gg*

das hatte ich übersehen .. jetz kann ich die ganzen tutorials ausprobieren *Gg*

danke dir für deine hilfe


----------

